# More bacon!!!



## bacon_crazy510 (Jan 17, 2019)

"It's been while."

"I don't know why it's taken so long..."

Thoughts that go through my head.

The wait is over. But it just began!

I started some belly curing in Pop's brine recipe, with the addition of maple extract and some "black forest seasoning" I found on another site. It includes:

White pepper
Ground nutmeg
Ground mace
Ground cardamom
White sugar

Now the (long!) 2 week wait begins, along with a few days more to air dry prior to smoking. As always, thanks to @pops6927 for the brine recipe.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

Well now, there ya go!
I just pulled my Disco's Peppered Back Bacon from the smoker last night.
It's in my little curing fridge aging today. I'm happy with it so far.
I came to the conclusion it takes me ~ 25 days per bacon, 
Belly or Canadian (Back Bacon) style.
I cure for 14 days, too. Pelical for 1 to 5 days. Cold Smoke, and then age for another 5-6 days. Slice, package....
And start all over again.

Keeps me busy. LOL!


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 17, 2019)

Hmm. I'll have to look into that black forest seasoning. I've got to up my mace and cardamom game. Those are 2 seldom used spices from my entirely way to large spice assortment.


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Jan 18, 2019)

Here are the measurements 

 fivetricks
. This is a great rub/seasoning. I've smoked loin bacon with it, and it was great. Credit for this goes to another site where they made "black forest maple bacon".

Black Forest Spice Mixture:

125gm White pepper
25gm Ground nutmeg
25gm Ground mace
15gm Ground cardamom
200gm White sugar


----------



## mushroomboots (Jan 20, 2019)

This is pre brined in a salt mixture?


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Jan 29, 2019)

Man ... the wait is killing me. Thursday morning I'll pull the belly sections from the brine, dry them, and let them air dry on a rack in the fridge for a few days to form a pellicle. Saturday morning I'll smoke them. Pictures to follow....


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Jan 31, 2019)

Out of the brine, the belly will air dry for a few days. I plan to cold smoke it early on Saturday. I've got 2 sections of belly here.


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Feb 2, 2019)

Let the slow cold smoke begin .... I'm using a mix of 2/3rds corn cob and 1/3rd cherry/maple that I mixed myself. The wait continues....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 2, 2019)

Almost the wait is getting shorter hope you weren't out that seems to make the wait longer.

Warren


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Feb 10, 2019)

I cold smoked the bacon last Saturday, and have left it in the fridge for a week to rest. Here is the final product....

It has a nice, mellow smokiness, and the perfect level of salt and sweet. I pick up slight hints of the spices, but no maple flavor to speak of. Overall I'm very happy with this, and will start more soon. Thanks again @pops6927 for the brine recipe, and the inspiration to use the corn cob pellets.


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 10, 2019)

for me it takes about 5 weeks to make "pancheta style bacon. ..
2 - 3 weeks dry salting
12 hrs desalting in cold water
1 day dripping
2 weeks cold smoking @ 14 - 18 C (60F)...very light, kind of see trough smoke...
 first two days 12 hrs smoking with 12 hrs resting and then 12 days at 3 hrs smoking and 21 hrs resting..
after cold smoking is done it goes on air drying for 2 - 3 weeks..  consumed raw...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2019)

Awesome looking bacon.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks for the like bacon crazy510 it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## smokenharley (Feb 21, 2019)

Your post prompted me to try the bacon thing. Mine have been in the brine (Pop's) nearly two weeks. I'm looking to dry them in the fridge for about five days. Five days just works with my work schedule. I'll lay them on a cookie sheet covered loosely with wax paper and flip them each day. for a week. Cold smoke for about 8 hours, semi-freeze, and slice.

I hope they work out as nice as yours.


----------

